# Rangefinder theme



## darin3200 (Jan 18, 2006)

This is a new theme not for pictures just taken with a rangefinder, but the pictures that could have not have been taken without an rangefinder due things such as noise, size or other distractions.


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't understand...explain further please?


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 18, 2006)

There are a lot of times, for instance in street photography, where if you were carrying around a great big canon or nikon with a long lens and the camera makes a loud noise everytime you shot you won't be able to get certain pictures because it will be distracting to the people you are photographing as well as drawing attention to yourself. There are times when a small, discreet and quiet camera like a rangefinder allows a photographer to get very close to the subject without there knowledge. Rangefinders are great for candid shots for that reason


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jan 28, 2006)

OK, here's one. Voigtlander Bessa R2a, Ultron 35/1.7 and Ilford HP5+ at 400. Hand held at 1/8th of a second. Couldn't have done that (hand held) with available light with my SLR and that film - inside our village church during the Christmas Tree festival, after dark, tungsten lighting only. This was scanned from the negative, and the print looks much better.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 29, 2006)

This is a really cool shot! This is a another thing about rangefinder, slow shutterspeeds


----------



## Karalee (Jan 31, 2006)

Excellent theme idea, ill have to dig some stuff up.


----------



## Karalee (Feb 13, 2006)

Canon GIII-QL17 & Ilford xp2 400.


----------

